

RDJ wants you to donate money to charity for chance to watch Avengers 2 with him - DiabloD3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D86GOaIVIIY

======
xkcd-sucks
Strange choice of movie for Richard David James... Oh, it's the less talented
RDJ

